

Ray Bradbury is Not Dead - redmoskito
http://wordholmes.wordpress.com/2012/06/09/ray-bradbury-is-not-dead/

======
casca
TL;DR - Ray Bradbury is dead.

~~~
ColinWright
That's a really poor comment, and is not at all a fair assessment or summary
of the item in question.

